# The Ultimate Rainbow Trout Rig



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Not really about salt or surf fishing but the wife and I just returned from a trip to the NC mountains and we nailed the rainbows with this rig:

1. Start with a cork or styrofoam bobber cut half way to the middle up the side 

2. Put line in the split and secure with the supplied pointed wooden stick (or makeshift toothpick)

3. Drop down about 6 inches and put on a small split shot.

5 Drop down another 4-5 inches and tie in a Gammy #6 drop shot hook(no other subs)

6. Take a 3 inch Berkeley Power Bait Bubblegum Trout worm and inch it up the Gammy hook till the shaft is covered and leave the point sticking out the bottom with about 2 inches of worm dangling out the back.

7. Toss up stream into a drop off that feeds into a slower pool or slower eddy of water and let the bobber take the worm down the stream.

8. Trout will follow the worm down stream till the line reaches it's zennith at which point the trout will suck and I mean suck the worm into their mouth and the Gami Drop Shot hook will set it self.

Then hang on an enjoy watching the rainbow tail fin upstream and hope you can get him to the rocks on shore before he shakes the hook.

Talk about an adrenaline rush on lite tackle,,,holy crap.

Oh did I mention about wrapping them suckers up in aluminum foil with a lemon slice and butter in the gut along with corn in the husk wrapped in aluminum and thrown on the fire pit's grill beside the river.

Heaven boys, heaven


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Where'd ya stay up here? what river you fish/creeks you fish?


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Smally said:


> Where'd ya stay up here? what river you fish/creeks you fish?


Fished the Cherokee Tribal waters on Raven's Creek. Stayed at Jellystone Campground in cabin 101,,,right on the river and good hole right out front. We caught our limit and 75% of them came from out of that hole. Cost per night is $109 and the cabin has one queen bed and two bunk beds, full heated bath, mircowave, small fridge and cable tv (lol)

Here is the link http://www.jellystone-cherokee.com/cabins.html

Oh yeah, no licence required but you have to pay $7 a day to fish the tribal waters and they stock twice a week until Nov then only once a week until April. But when they stock they stock 12-14 inch trout and even bigger ones too. Those Cherokee's know how to get the tourists coming back and hey if you get bored at night, you can always go down to Harrah's Casino and play the slots, cards or craps. And I heard that on Jan 1, 2010 they are going to start serving adult beverages (the reservation is dry but you can byob to the campground)


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> Fished the Cherokee Tribal waters on Raven's Creek. Stayed at Jellystone Campground in cabin 101,,,right on the river and good hole right out front. We caught our limit and 75% of them came from out of that hole. Cost per night is $109 and the cabin has one queen bed and two bunk beds, full heated bath, mircowave, small fridge and cable tv (lol)
> 
> Here is the link http://www.jellystone-cherokee.com/cabins.html
> 
> Oh yeah, no licence required but you have to pay $7 a day to fish the tribal waters and they stock twice a week until Nov then only once a week until April. But when they stock they stock 12-14 inch trout and even bigger ones too. Those Cherokee's know how to get the tourists coming back and hey if you get bored at night, you can always go down to Harrah's Casino and play the slots, cards or craps. And I heard that on Jan 1, 2010 they are going to start serving adult beverages (the reservation is dry but you can byob to the campground)


thanks for the link, but I actually live about a 45-50 mintue drive from the reservation so a cabin isn't needed. I was kinda wondering if you might have been fishing on the reservation because it would be tough to do that well off the reservation unless you were a really good fly fisherman. Most all state stocked streams stopped being stocked in June/July. So most anything that can be fished by anything but a fly was fished out quickly. Still possilbe to catch 'em but not in numbers. The reservation on the other hand stocks alot more & alot longer, my best friend is a full blood cherokee. & you're right, the tribe did vote to finally serve alcohol. They resisted a long time, but I think the recession finally changed their minds. I haven't been fishing there in 2 years I don't think, but I did catch the best trout of my life there. I never measured it or weighed it. I was about 15 years old & dumb, I threw it in the back of the truck & kept on fishing for a couple hours w/ my friend while it baked in the back of the truck before we went back to the truck & went to buy ice. We eventually threw it in some ice & I took it back to my parents & they cooked it & we ate it. It was aweful because it baked in the sun w/ it's guts still in it, lucky we didn't get sick. Like I said too dumb to measure or weigh it, but if I had to guess, I'd say 21-25 nches. & it was a rainbow. I've caught alot of nice ones since but nothing that would come close to that one. How I wish I had put a tape on him back then, lol. 

On another note, I have that grass is always greener on the other side of the fence problem. I have a state hatchery supported trout stream about 1/4 mile from my home, but each year after I get back from the coast I can't find inspiration to get excited about trout fishing. At the beach when I get a bite I don't know if it's gonna be. It could be a sea mullet or a 10# bluefish, it could be a pompano or a puppy drum, it could be a spot or a 5ft. Blacktip, could be a flounder or a black drum. Well, you get the point. Anyway, in the streams here it's a trout or else it's a hornyhead. & hornyheads are like 10x worse than pinfish. Don't get me wrong, I love trout & they are good eating. But I can get all the trout I wanna eat for a year in a couple trips. They are delicious, I just crave something different


----------

